
What Makes an Intern a Good Hire - kholmes79
http://fndrs.net/OWPsyI
======
kholmes79
We've had a lot of success hiring interns via InternMatch. Finding good talent
is hard. Hiring interns allows you to insure you should be committing scarce
resources for the added staff. The interns get a chance to prove themselves as
competent, motivated, etc. and we get a low risk chance to evaluate them
during a trial period that is packed with learning for the intern. Win - Win.

